# Piranha can't float normal, going tail up .. whats up?



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

My biggest red (about 2 yrs old now) is keeping himself to one side of the tank, and it seems like he cant swim normally, his tail is constantly floating upwards which makes him look like he's pointing headfirst at the ground...

He's also breathing pretty heavy and it looks like his top lip has just disappeared???

Is this a swim bladder problem or something? He's been like this about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm surprised the others haven't picked him off...


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Try doing a large waterchange. always seems to help. Not sure what your P could have, hopefully others may be able to help more.


----------

